# Armadillo wanted. Please notice!



## ellacarling (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello!

Well basically i am a HUGE armadillo lover and have been since i can remember and i have been looking in to buying one for so long but it's just so difficult 

Me and my family are all huge animal lovers who have always grown up in a house filled with pets, we spend all of our money, time and dedication on each and every one of our pets so the little 'dillo would be welcomed into a loving and caring family!

I am willing to pay a reasonable price given and will be able to come and pick the armadillo up i just can't express the love i have for them little creatures and i would love to welcome one into the family!

Please please PLEASE be in touch if YOU are selling any armadillos or if YOU know of anyone or anywhere that you can get them from!!! It would be very appreciated and i will thank anyone who is able to help me on my search for a lovely little armadillo!!!! 

THANKYOU SO MUCH. PLEASE BE IN TOUCH!


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

itsonly the giant armadillo that needs a DWL


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

ellacarling said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well basically i am a HUGE armadillo lover and have been since i can remember and i have been looking in to buying one for so long but it's just so difficult
> 
> ...



I take it you know which one of the 20 odd species of armadillo you are after?


----------



## ellacarling (Jun 30, 2013)

A nine banded or three banded


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

you do know armadillo's are well documented for carrying herpes and being able to transmit (through non sexual il add lol) contact. i found this out randomly as its one of the few animals bear grylls wont eat lol


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

nine bands can also be leppers...


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> you do know armadillo's are well documented for carrying herpes and being able to transmit (through non sexual il add lol) contact. i found this out randomly as its one of the few animals bear grylls wont eat lol


Then someone should force feed him one. Can't stand that guy :devil:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> nine bands can also be leppers...


so u get sores on ur cock then it rots off wow that sounds fun :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, not for sale and I do not own him but just thought id share.. Arnie the 6 banded armadillo from my college..


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Then someone should force feed him one. Can't stand that guy :devil:


I second that!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

ellacarling said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well basically i am a HUGE armadillo lover and have been since i can remember and i have been looking in to buying one for so long but it's just so difficult
> 
> ...


9 banded and 6 banded armadillos are not scheduled on the DWA Act, so you would probably be better off speaking on the exotic mammal section of the forum

Exotic Mammals - Reptile Forums

I know there are a few keepers on there, but I hope you know what you will be getting yourself in to. They are, apparently, very stinky, very noisy and can be a lot of work. Worth it, if you can get it right.


----------

